
Workplace stressors and health outcomes: health policy for the workplace - a-guest
https://behavioralpolicy.org/article/workplace-stressors-health-outcomes/
======
a-guest
From the summary: "...We find that job insecurity increases the odds of
reporting poor health by about 50%, high job demands raise the odds of having
a physician-diagnosed illness by 35%, and long work hours increase mortality
by almost 20%. Therefore, policies designed to reduce health costs and improve
health outcomes should account for the health effects of the workplace
environment."

